# "When you can take rock from hand,



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2006)

then you will be master."








Just got an email from a team mate of Bill's Grill who says that he will be competing against me in Danville VA.  On my old smoker no less.

Seriously, I wish him all the luck.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2006)

Boy I hate it when someone joins a team, and then abrubtly leaves
and starts competeing against his former team-mates and friends.
Who do these people think they are?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 19, 2006)

Exactly Jim...the nerve of some people!!  Such disrespect!

Bill, I hope you kept some of your secrets from young grasshopper!


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Boy I hate it when someone joins a team, and then abrubtly leaves
> and starts competeing against his former team-mates and friends.
> Who do these people think they are?


   #-o  8-[  [-X


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

We've got a WVa family reunoin going on at SOTB.  
You left BBQ-4-U (Me, Larry & Rev Jr) to form Captain Morgain and the Misfits.  Jack W is competing on the Misfits team.  I compete with Jack (when he needs help) on the Pigs on the Wing team.  Jack competed with Tim in Hilton Head on the JT's BBQ team.

 :loony:


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 19, 2006)

Juuuuuuuuuust wait a minute fellas.... i believe Soooooomeone is claiming himself to be "master".....

Personally...I for one do not believe it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, we'll know in a few days.  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually, the Captain Morgan team existed long before the BBQ-4-U team, which actually was a bunch of newbies jumping on my team to learn the ropes from an award winning bbq competitor.  To help
spread the word of this forum, I changed the name to BBQ-4-U.
Now that the team is up and running, I can go back to the name that
strikes fear in the bbq world.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> We've got a WVa family reunoin going on at SOTB.
> You left BBQ-4-U (Me, Larry & Rev Jr) to form Captain Morgain and the Misfits.  Jack W is competing on the Misfits team.  I compete with Jack (when he needs help) on the Pigs on the Wing team.  Jack competed with Tim in Hilton Head on the JT's BBQ team.
> 
> :loony:




To be clear Morgan was the original at SOTB.  I "helped" him through his inaugural event.  In fact the Traveling Margarita Show was inspired there.  

If anyone wants to see a hog cooked right, hook up with Tim Handy.  He's also a fierce rib competitor.

I'm available anytime!  :!: 

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

I need to put my "Mud Tires" on, this sh$%t is getting deep!


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Actually, the Captain Morgan team existed long before the BBQ-4-U team, which actually was a bunch of newbies jumping on my team to learn the ropes from an award winning bbq competitor.  To help
> spread the word of this forum, I changed the name to BBQ-4-U.
> Now that the team is up and running, I can go back to the name that
> strikes fear in the bbq world.



I'm with Larry.  #-o


----------

